# 1,000-lb sturgeon caught, tagged, released on Fraser river (video)



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/life-video/video-bc-anglers-reel-in-1000-pound-sturgeon/article4568821/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

that is INSANE!!! <3


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

The fraser is known for its huge sturgeon, what a lot of people dont know is how prevalent sturgeon used to be, but were fished out for their caviar in a lot of waters.

I've had the privledge of helping a friend land one long enough to unhook and release while we were fishing the nottawasaga river.

Ugliest damn fish so ugly theyre cute!!


----------

